# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ταξίδια nautilia.gr >  2ο Ταξίδι nautilia.gr (Τήνος)

## Maroulis Nikos

Το Δεύτερο μας ταξίδι θα γίνει στην Σίφνο ημέρα Κυριακή αρχές Σεπτέμβρη, μένει απλά η ακριβής ημερομηνία να σας πούμε.
Μπορείτε να δηλώνετε συμμετοχή απο τώρα ..... :Wink:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Είμαι μέσα Νίκο.

----------


## Vortigern

> Το Δεύτρο μας ταξίδι θα γίνει στην Σίφνο ημέρα Κυριακή αρχές Σεπτέμβρη, μένει απλά η ακριβής ημερομηνία να σας πούμε.
> Μπορείτε να δηλώνετε συμμετοχή απο τώρα .....


παρα πολυ ωραια..αντε σας περιμενω..μενει να μ πειτε ημερομηνια γιατι εγω 3 Σεπτεμβριου ερχομαι αθηνα για 7 μερες..

----------


## caterina75

Παίζει να έρθω και γω.

----------


## navigation

Αν είναι Κυριακή μπορεί να πάρω άδεια...απτην σημαία!!!!xixixixixi :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Έχω μια διαφωνία ώς προς τον τόπο του ταξιδιού και να με συμπαθάνε οι φίλοι Σιφνιοί. Επειδή στο πρώτο ταξίδι μας ήταν μαζί μας ο Roi Baudoin, νομίζω ότι θα συμφωίσει μαζί μου.

Εξηγώ ότι η Σίφνος δεν παρουσιάζει καραβολατρικό ενδιαφέρον απο απόψεως ποσότητας και διαφοράς πλοίων. Δηλαδή οκ θα πάμε με το Αγιος Γεώργιος και θα το φωτογραφίσουμε φεύγοτας για Μήλο. ¶ντε να περάσουν το ΗΣ1 και ΣΡΙΙ. Αυτάααα μετά? Ταβέρνα και καφετέρια?
Αντίστοιχα μη ενδιαφέρουσα για ταξίδι είναι η Σύρος δηλαδή ΒΣ Ιθάκη και ΗΣ4 και πάπαλα. 

Ενδιαφέρον ίσως θα παρουσίαζε η Πάρος που σας παραθέτω *αφίξεις* την Κυριακή 7 Σεπτεμβρίου (ενδεικτικά).

Η Πάρος είπαμε είναι ενδεικτική, θα μπορούσε να είναι και η Μύκονος (Τήνο δεν λέω μας κάλυψε ο polykas για ένα χρόνο) όπου αν είμαστε τυχεροί θα έχουμε και κρουαζιερόπλοια για τους λάτρες του είδους.

Είμαι λάθος? Να ακούσουμε πιθανόν κι άλλες προτάσεις?  Το καλοκαίρι τελειώνει και τα πλοία θα σταματούν τό ένα πίσω απο το άλλο.

----------


## Orion_v

Πιο ελκυστικο φαινεται το "πακετο  Παρος" :mrgreen: ετσι οπως μας τα παρουσιαζει ο Leo !!!

----------


## polykas

EΓΩ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ *ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ*.ΓΙΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΤΕΤΟ ΜΕ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ.ΜΕΓΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΙΚΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Η Ηγουμενίτσα έχει όλο τον χρόνο πλοία φίλε polykas και δεν βγαίνει ημερήσια... Μηπως νομίζεις ότι έχουμε τις αντοχές σου?  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  Είπαμε να πάμε ταξίδι, εκτός αν εννοείς Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα με το πλοίο!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Κοίτα τι σου κάνω τώρα ε?

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν ειναι να πατε Ηγουμενιτσα με βαπορι,δεν πατε στην πανεμορφη πολη της Κερκυρας;Εχει και καραβολατρικο ενδιαφερον και εξαιρετικη ομορφια...

----------


## Giorgos_D

> EΓΩ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ *ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ*.ΓΙΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΤΕΤΟ ΜΕ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ.ΜΕΓΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΙΚΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ..........


Καλύτερα Πάτρα από Ηγουμενίτσα. Τα ίδια σχεδον βαπόρια, και γίνεται και ημερήσιο. :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

Να παραθεσω κι εγω την αποψη μου, για το δευτερο ταξιδι του forum μας.Κατ αρχην ,συμφωνω με το Leo ,οτι καλυτερα θα ταν, να παμε Συρο, λογω των πολλων αφιξοαναχωρησεων ,που θα εχουμε εκεινη την ημερα.Η Σιφνος ομορφο νησι,δεν αντιλεγω ,αλλα αμα βαδησουμε με τα χναρια του πρωτου μας ταξιδιου,μαλλον η Συρος ,θα ταν η ιδανικοτερη λυση.Οσον αφορα ,για τη πραγματοποιηση του ταξιδιου ,στη Πατρα εχουμε αναφερει σε αλλο thread,οτι συντομα θ ανοιξουμε αντιστοιχο thread, οπου θα δωσουμε στοιχεια για τη πραγματοποιηση της εκδρομης μας στο εκει λιμανι,Μεχρι τοτε ας μεινουμε στο θαλασσιο ταξιδι μας.Απο τη μερια μου οπου και να παμε και ειναι η πρωτη Κυριακη του Σεπτεμβρη,θα με βρει συμφωνο

----------


## navigation

> Απο τη μερια μου οπου και να παμε και ειναι ειναι η πρωτη Κυριακη του Σεπτεμβρη,θα με βρει συμφωνο


Συμφωνω απόλυτα...και γω λεω την πρώτη Κυριακή...μετά θα είναι η εβδομάδα που θα ανοιγουν τα σχολεία και όλοι οι πατεράδες και μανάδες θα τρέχουνε για τα βλαστάρια τους!!!!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λέω για Πάρο με πείσατε απλά αυτό που μένει είναι να σας ανακοινώσω ημερομηνία και μάλλον για τις 07/09/2008 ημέρα Κυριακή το βλέπώ .
Αν γίνει τότε πόσοι μπορείτε να έρθετε ?

----------


## scoufgian

αντε παλι τα ιδια...θα παω να βγαλω καμια σφραγιδα με τα ονοματα.βαλε moutsokwstas+scoufgian

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι ο φίλος polykas έχει δίκιο.
Αν μιλάμε για καραβολατρικό ταξίδι με σκοπό να συναντήσουμε παλιά πλοία, τότε άλλο λιμάνι από την Ηγουμενίτσα δεν υπάρχει.
Αυτό δεν το λέω για να πάμε στην Ηγουμενίτσα, διότι σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο. Το λέω σαν πρόταση για να πάει όποιος μπορεί να πάει.
Για να πάει η καλύτερη, βέβαια, διαδρομή είναι με πλοίο από την Πάτρα, άφιξη νωρίς το πρωΐ, ταξίδι στην Κέρκυρα, επιστροφή στην Ηγουμενίτσα και τέλος πάλι επιστροφή στην Πάτρα με πλοίο.
Αυτό είναι το μοναδικό ταξίδι για να δει κάποιος πολλά παλιά πλοία.
Η Πάτρα σε καμία περίπτωση δεν έχει τα πλοία της Ηγουμενίτσας (και σε αριθμό και σε παλαιότητα).
Το έχω κάνει τρεις φορές αυτό το ταξίδι και είναι μοναδικό.
Βέβαια, θέλει αρκετό χρόνο (περίπου δύο ημέρες) και καλή αντοχή.
Σας λέω ότι πήγαμε στην Ζάκυνθο για τον "Απόλλωνα" και κοντέψαμε να πάθουμε κάτι όταν τον είδαμε.
Ο "Απόλωνας", το "Ionian Spirit", τα Βεντουρόπλοια, τα Αγουδημόπλοια και τα άλλα πλοία συνθέτουν έναν πίνακα μοναδικό.
Η Ηγουμενίσα είναι μια προσωπική πρόσκληση για όποιον μπορεί να πάει και μάλιστα να πάει σχετικά γρήγορα γιατί σύντομα κάποια πλοία από αυτά μπορεί και να δέσουν.

----------


## sylver23

κατα πασα πιθανοτητα μπορω.τπτ σιγουρο ακομα.ας καταληξουμε κ μετα θα πω με σιγουρια

----------


## heraklion

Το ταξίδι έγινε ή όχι?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Το ταξίδι έγινε ή όχι?


Λες να εγινε και να μην μαθευτηκε??

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

To n@utilia.gr θα πραγματοποιήσει το δεύτερο ταξίδι του στις 12/04/2009 στην ΤΗΝΟ.
Ώρα αναχώρησης 07:35 απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με το Blue star ithaki ώρα άφιξης 12:05 και απο την Τήνο 15:00 με ώρα άφιξης στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 19:45.
Είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζουμε συμμετοχές για να μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε προγραμματισμό με τα εισητήρια.

----------


## .voyager

Na ki h epishmh anakoinwsh!! Egw eimai "mesa"!  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

κατι δεν μ αρεσει με την ημερομηνια.Τριτη θα διοργανωσουμε ταξιδι?Μηπως ειναι 12/4 και ημερα Κυριακη?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> κατι δεν μ αρεσει με την ημερομηνια.Τριτη θα διοργανωσουμε ταξιδι?Μηπως ειναι 12/4 και ημερα Κυριακη?


 
Σωστά σε ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση :Wink:  
12/04/2009 την άλλη Κυριακή

----------


## scoufgian

εγω μεσα ειμαι.........

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ μέσα +1, σιγά μην δεν ερχόμουνα.... 
Να σημειωθεί ότι τι nautilia traffic θα κλείσει άρα βάρδυα δεν έχει.... Πσιττττ! σε σένα μιλάω... έλα θα σε κεράσω λουκουμάκι!

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ παιδιά το πρωί της Κυριακής θα είμαι Πειραιά αλλά μετά βουρ για Γιάννενα οπότε θα την χάσω....όποις θέλει ας έρθει στην μπούκα του Έλυρου να κάνουμε συνάντηση στις 5!!!...καλά να περάσετε μάγκες!! :Wink:

----------


## prutanis

> Κι εγώ μέσα +1, σιγά μην δεν ερχόμουνα.... 
> Να σημειωθεί ότι τι nautilia traffic θα κλείσει άρα βάρδυα δεν έχει.... Πσιττττ! σε σένα μιλάω... έλα θα σε κεράσω λουκουμάκι!


μεσα κι εγω+1, Καπετανιε το traffic του ναυτιλια δεν κλεινει ποτε κι οπως βλεπω το προγραμα εκεινη την ημερα εχεις βαρδια και μαλιστα 12ωρη :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ηθελα να ξερα ποιος διαλέγει τις ημερομηνίες!? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

ελα ρε κωστα παλι δεν μπορεις??? :Razz:  :Razz: 

και εγω μεσα !!αμ τι λειπει ο μαρτης......

----------


## Speedkiller

Mαλλον θα την κάνω την παρασκευή για το νησί... :Wink:

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Κι εγώ δηλώνω συμμετοχή...

----------


## dimitris

Μεσα εκτος απροοπτου :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μεσα εκτος απροοπτου


αυτά τα εκτός απρόπτου να τα ξεχάσεις, όπως κατάλαβες ακολουθούμε δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες  :Razz:

----------


## prutanis

Απαγορευονται τα απροοπτα....... :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Απαγορευονται τα απροοπτα.......


Σωστός πατρίδα  :Wink:

----------


## Giorgos_D

Αυτά είναι....2ο ταξιδάκι....
Παλι οι φωτογραφικες μηχανες θα παρουν φωτιά!!!
Ελπίζω στο 3ο να μην ειμαι μακρια και να μπορώ να έρθω...  :Wink:

----------


## frost

Κι εγώ είμαι μέσα!

----------


## navigation

Μα καλά μέσα στις διακοπές του Πάσχα βρήκατε να το κάνετε?? Κρίμα

----------


## Trakman

> Μα καλά μέσα στις διακοπές του Πάσχα βρήκατε να το κάνετε?? Κρίμα


Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Πασχαλιάτικα? Δε γίνεται την επόμενη Κυριακή μετά το Πάσχα?

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το ταξίδι είναι για τιμωριμένους που δεν πάνε διακοπές. Μην τα θέλετε όλα δικά σας και βγαίνετε και παραπονούμενοι  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## navigation

> Αυτό το ταξίδι είναι για τιμωριμένους που δεν πάνε διακοπές. Μην τα θέλετε όλα δικά σας και βγαίνετε και παραπονούμενοι


 :Very Happy: Εγώ επιμένω οτι δεν είναι και οτι καλύτερο μέσα στις διακοπές του Πάσχα, και θα συμφωνήσω με τον trackman, μια Κυριακή μετά....anyway...κάλά να περάσετε(και καλά να περάσουμε!!!!) :Very Happy:

----------


## kastkon8

Καλημερα σε ολους μολις τωρα εμαθα για το ταξιδι, καπως αργα, λυπαμαι αλλα την αλλη Κυριακη εχω μια πολυ σοβαρη υποχρεωση. Πιστευω συντομα να οργανωσουμε καποιο αλλο ταξιδακι και να ειμαι και εγω παρων

----------


## ndimitr93

Κυριακή των Βαΐων είναι....πηγαίνεται να ανάψετε και ένα κερί στην εκκλησία....να πάρετε και το βαγιένιο σταυρό και φεύγετε!!!! :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ελεγα να φυγω απο Ρεθυμνο για Πειραια με τον Κορναρο στις 12/4/2009 αλλα αμα ειναι για την εκδρομη μπορω να φυγω και νωριτερα ωστε Κυριακη να ειμαι παρων. Αν και ο Νικος εχει πει πλοιο και μερος, εγω θα ηθελα καλυτερα Συρο για δυο λογους. Πρωτον γιατι μπορουμε να κατσουμε ως τις 20:15 και δευτερον αν φυγουμε 20:15 το ταξιδι Συρος-Πειραιας θα γινει με το Νησος Χιος οποτε θα αλλαξουμε και βαπορι, πραγμα ιδανικο. Νικο για σκεψου το. :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

η σκεψη υπηρχε για συρο διονυση αλλα οπως μου εξηγησαν και εμενα στην τηνο θα δουμε πολλα καραβια να περνανε (+τα ραφηνιωτικα) ενω στην συρο οχι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ναι απλα πιστευω πως το ταξιδι γινεται περισσοτερο για το ταξιδι και οχι για τις  φωτογραφιες και ειδικα στην Τηνο που να ναι καλα ο Πολυκας μας εχει δωσει διαμαντια. Για μενα που εστιαζω στο ταξιδι θεωρω ιδανικο να ταξιδεψω με δυο διαφορετικα βαπορια και να εχω περισσοτερες ωρες να βολταρω με την παρεα του nautilia.

----------


## vinman

Όπως ειπα και στον Leo τηλεφωνικά το μεσημέρι,μέσα και εγώ με τη γυναίκα μου,εκτός συγκλονιστικού απροόπτου... :Wink:

----------


## NikosP

Υπολογίστε και εμένα στην παρέα!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

κι εγω ειμαι μεσα.

----------


## gtogias

Αν και τρεις μέρες μετά θα περνώ από κει για Πάσχα στο νησί μου, υπολογίστε και μένα (+ έναν ακόμη). Τουλάχιστον η παρέα θα είναι καλή.

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

Καλησπέρα,
Κατά την διάρκεια των πλόων θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα κάποιας ξενάγησης στο πλοίο (ιδιαίτερα μηχανοστάσιο);

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω μαζί σας διότι μόλις τώρα ενημερώθηκα ότι έχω κάποια σημαντική υποχρέωση να κάνω εκείνη την μέρα!Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να βρεθώ κοντά σας στο επόμενο ταξίδι!!Καλά να περάσετε!! *

----------


## giorgos....

μέσα και εγώ.. εννοείται.. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Samantha

Νίκο και εμείς είμαστε μέσα φυσικά, Κυριακή των βαγιών στη Τήνο τι πιο τέλειο εγώ και ο άνδρας μου, ονόματα δίνομαι από τώρα???? η θα χει φόρμα συμμετοχής αργότερα???

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Νίκο και εμείς είμαστε μέσα φυσικά, Κυριακή των βαγιών στη Τήνο τι πιο τέλειο εγώ και ο άνδρας μου, ονόματα δίνομαι από τώρα???? η θα χει φόρμα συμμετοχής αργότερα???


Καλημέρα, όχι δεν θα υπάρχει φόρμα συμμετοχής.

----------


## Samantha

Καλημέρα, όχι δεν θα υπάρχει φόρμα συμμετοχής.

Ok, opote upologiste 2 kai gia mas, ta leme ekei

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗ

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΑΞΕΙΔΙ. ΟΜΟΛΟΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΕΙΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΤΟ FORUM ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΥΧΝΑ. ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΕΤΥΧΗΜΕNA BLOG.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kostastzo

πολυ θα ηθελα να λαβω μερος σ αυτο το ταξιδι,δυστυχως ομως οι αποστασεις δεν μου το επιτρεπουν προς το παρον, θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι παρων στο επομενο,να γνωριστουμε κιολας. ΚΑΛΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΤΕ ΟΣΟΙ ΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΜΕΡΟΣ!

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Εύχομαι να περάσετε καλά όλοι σας!
Εγώ με την ευρύτερη οικογένειά μου θα πάμε στην Τήνο - πρώτα ο Θεός - την Μ. Τετάρτη 15 Απριλίου για να κάνουμε Ανάσταση (και να σουβλίσουμε) εκεί!
Καλό ψαρικό στην ταβέρνα "¶γκυρα", στην περοχή της παλιάς Παλλάδας (πίσω από τον χώρο όπου γίνεται η λαϊκή)!

----------


## roussosf

> Κι εγώ μέσα +1, σιγά μην δεν ερχόμουνα.... 
> Να σημειωθεί ότι τι nautilia traffic θα κλείσει άρα βάρδυα δεν έχει.... Πσιττττ! σε σένα μιλάω... έλα θα σε κεράσω λουκουμάκι!


Leo επειδη εχω κατι μπρεδες και δεν μπορω να ερχω θα μου παρεις ενα καπελακι BS Ferries κιτρινο

----------


## parianos

Δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω γιατι εχω υποχρεωσεις και ευχομαι να περασετε ομορφα εκεινη την μερα....

----------


## Nikos_V

Και εγω φυσικα μεσα στο ταξιδι!!Επιβιβαση απο Συρο φυσικα!!!

----------


## Leo

Για να μην μπερδευτεί ο Nikos_V με ποιό καράβι θα πάμε... οι συνταξιδιώτες στο στέλνουν μια φωτογραφία (σημερινή άφιξη στιον Πειραιά)  :Very Happy: ! Έξω πάνω πρύμα θα μας βρείς  :Razz: ... βάλε γυαλιά θα σε στραβώσουνε τα φλάς της δγημοσιότητας και οι παπαράτσι ...

P1160047.jpg

----------


## cataman

Λόγο σοβαρού οικογενειακού προβλήματος δεν θα μπορέσουμε να έρθουμε με την γυναίκα μου σε αυτό το ταξίδι. 
Αν και την Τήνο την έχουμε επισκεφτεί ήδη δυο φορές πριν από χρόνια, αυτό το μονοήμερο ταξίδι θα ήταν διαφορετικό όχι για τον προορισμό αλλά για τις γνωριμίες και την συναναστροφή.
Όμως αναμένω την επόμενη συνάντηση που θα γίνει στην Αθήνα για να γνωριστούμε από κοντά και πιο πολύ με τα μέλη που ασχολούνται με την ιστιοπλοΐα.
Και από μέρους μου λοιπόν καλό ταξίδι και καλή θάλασσα.

----------


## kapas

ειμαι και εγω μεσα και μαλλον με 1 φιλο(περιμενω το οκ) :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Χαίρομαι ¶λεξ... όλος ο καλός ο κόσμος  :Wink: .

----------


## Sophia..

Πολύ ωραία ιδέα αυτό το ταξίδι. Υπολογίστε με και μένα.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλημέρα, όσοι συμμετέχετε στο ταξίδι μας παρακαλώ στείλτε το ονοματεπώνυμο σας και ένα κινητο τηλέφωνο για να την κράτηση για τα εισητήρια στην διεύθυνση info@nautilia.gr

----------


## tonia

Μακαρι να μπορουσα να ερθω,θα το ηθελα παρα πολυ.........αλλα δυστηχως δεν μπορω.:sad:Το πρωι γυριζω ενα videoclip και το μεσημερι της κυριακης εχω φωτογραφηση.Πολυ λυπαμαι που δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω,ελπιζω στο επομενο ταξιδι :Smile:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να σας ενημερώσω ότι όσοι επιθυμείτε να συμμετέχετε στο ταξίδι μας στην ΤΗΝΟ στις 12/04/2009 θα πρέπει να μας το δηλώσετε μέχρι την ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 09/04/2009 στις 12:00 το μεσημέρι .
Σας θυμίζω ότι μας θα πρέπει να μας στείλετε στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση Info@nautilia.gr ονοματεπώνυμο και ένα κινητό τηλέφωνο για να μπορέσουμε να προβούμε στην κράτηση των εισιτηρίων.

----------


## Νaval22

> Ελεγα να φυγω απο Ρεθυμνο για Πειραια με τον Κορναρο στις 12/4/2009 αλλα αμα ειναι για την εκδρομη μπορω να φυγω και νωριτερα ωστε Κυριακη να ειμαι παρων. Αν και ο Νικος εχει πει πλοιο και μερος, εγω θα ηθελα καλυτερα Συρο για δυο λογους. Πρωτον γιατι μπορουμε να κατσουμε ως τις 20:15 και δευτερον αν φυγουμε 20:15 το ταξιδι Συρος-Πειραιας θα γινει με το Νησος Χιος οποτε θα αλλαξουμε και βαπορι, πραγμα ιδανικο. Νικο για σκεψου το.





> η σκεψη υπηρχε για συρο διονυση αλλα οπως μου εξηγησαν και εμενα στην τηνο θα δουμε πολλα καραβια να περνανε (+τα ραφηνιωτικα) ενω στην συρο οχι.


συμφωνώ ότι θα ήταν καλύτερη η ιδέα ταξιδιού με δύο πλοία,πήγαινε-έλα ιθάκη εγώ το βρίσκω κουραστικό και μη καραβολατρικό,θα μπορούσε το ταξίδι να γίνει στη Τήνο,άλλα στην επίστροφή να γίνει στάση στη σύρο ώστε να γυρίσουμε με το χίος,εγώ το προτείνω,αν βρώ υποστηρικτές στην ιδέα μου θα το πραγματοποιήσω. :Wink: 
πάντως κάτι άκουσα γα συνεφιές βροχές και λοιπά,οπότε μεγάλη ξενέρα στις φώτο

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε γαι τις ιδέες σας είναι ευπρόσδεκτες για το μέλλον. Ο βασικός λόγος του αλερετούρ με το ίδιο πλοίο είναι βασικός και αυτό αφορά το κόστος. Ένας δεύτερος και βασικός λόγος είναι μια έκπληξη και την απολαμβάνουν όσοι θα είναι μαζί μας....
Καλό μας ταξίδι  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Εγω δυστηχως δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω γιατι βρισκομαι λιγο μακρια στην Σαντορινη.Ευχομαι να τα περασετε καλα και ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλημέρα σας θυμίζω ότι αύριο είναι τελευταία μέρα για να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή στο ταξίδι μας...

_Να σας ενημερώσω ότι όσοι επιθυμείτε να συμμετέχετε στο ταξίδι μας στην ΤΗΝΟ στις 12/04/2009 θα πρέπει να μας το δηλώσετε μέχρι την ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 09/04/2009 στις 12:00 το μεσημέρι .
Σας θυμίζω ότι μας θα πρέπει να μας στείλετε στην ηλεκτρονική μας διεύθυνση_ _Info@nautilia.gr__ ονοματεπώνυμο και ένα κινητό τηλέφωνο για να μπορέσουμε να προβούμε στην κράτηση των εισιτηρίων._

----------


## kapas

παιδια τελικα δεν θα ερθω γτ κατι σημαντικο μου ετυχε... ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα περασετε καλα.. :Wink:

----------


## Sofia Loverdou

Να πάρει, κι εγώ μάλλον δεν θα τα καταφέρω τελικά... Αν αλλάξει κάτι θα στέιλω αύριο μήνυμα....

----------


## Leo

Για τους ταξιδιάρηδες της Κυριακής θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω ότι: 

1. Τις Κυριακές ο Πειραιάς έχει παζάρι (αυξημένη κίνηση)
2. Είναι ημέρα που αρχίζουν οι διακοπές του Πάσχα (ένας ακόμη λόγος για αυξημένη κίνηση)
3. Την ίδια περίπου ώρα με την δική μας *αναχώρηση στις 07:35 με τo Μπλου Σταρ Ιθάκη*, αναχωρούν άλλα 3-4 πλοία (ένας τρίτος λόγος βερβαρυμένης κίνησης γύρω από το λιμάνι)
4. Μην κάνετε το λάθος να αφήσετε το αυτοκίνητό σας μέσα στο λιμάνι, θα σας κοστήσει ακριβά το ταξίδι.

Όλα είναι έτοιμα, φορτίστε τις  μηχανές σας και βάλτε το χαμόγελο σας  :Very Happy:

----------


## prutanis

Καπετανιε μηχανη ετοιμη χαμογελο ετοιμο φυγαμε....... :Very Happy: :

----------


## mike_rodos

Καλά να περάσετε παίδες... Το επόμενο ταξίδι ελπίζω να είναι Ρόδο  :Wink:

----------


## prutanis

Να σαι καλα φιλε mike και μακαρι να ειναι ροδο να σε επισκεφτουμε :Very Happy:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλά να περάσετε παίδες... Το επόμενο ταξίδι ελπίζω να είναι Ρόδο


 
Να είσαι καλά φίλε mike σε ευχαριστούμε, ελπίζω στο επόμενο ταξίδι να είσαι στην παρέας μας  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Παίδες καλά να περάσετε.Εγώ δεν μπορώ να έρθω ,γιατί θα κατέβω στην Τήνο την Μ.Τρίτη.Έχω όμως δώσει εντολές, να καταγραφούν όλες οι κινήσεις σας.Θα πέσουν και φωτό.Να έχετε ένα ευχάριστο ,καραβολατρικό ταξίδι..._

----------


## Leo

Δεν σχολιάζω... απλά  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## sylver23

καπετανιε ουζαδικο με θεα το λιμανι πιστευω να εχεις κατα νου!!

----------


## dimitris

Sylver σιγα μην σουρωσεις :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Razz: 
Leo εμενα η μηχανη μου δεν χρειαζεται φορτιση :Razz: 
DSC00196.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Όσοι θα θελήσετε να πάτε στον Πειραιά με τον ηλεκτρικό σιδηρόδρομο(ΗΣΑΠ) μην ξεχνάτε ότι δεν θα λειτουργεί όλο το σαββατοκύριακο μεταξύ των σταθμών ΑΤΤΙΚΗ-ΝΕΑ ΙΩΝΙΑ.¶ν δεν έχετε άλλο τρόπο σε αυτό το κομμάτι θα κάνουν δρομολόγια τα λεωφορεία της ΕΘΕΛ με το νούμερο Χ2 κάθε 8 λεπτά. :Very Happy:  :Cool:  :Surprised: ops::mrgreen:

----------


## vinman

> καπετανιε ουζαδικο με θεα το λιμανι πιστευω να εχεις κατα νου!!


...να και ο μέγας Πότης... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Θέλω να σας πω κάτι.... μη τον υποτιμάτε! Θα σας στείλει αδιάβαστους  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  (Μήνυμα με πολλούς αποδέκτες)

----------


## sylver23

ασε τους λεο ....αυτοι θα ταξιδευουν με καλμα στον γυρισμο και θα μας λενε οτι κουναει!!

----------


## Leo

Τελευταία ενημέρωση γαι το ταξίδι μας αύριο. Η αναχώρηση του πλοίου απο τα Λεμονάδικα, πύλη Ε7, ακριβώς έξω απο τον σταθμό του ηλεκτρικού στις *07:35 Blue Star Ithaki για Σύρο 11:20, Τήνο 12:00 (*και Μύκονο, όχι εμείς...)

Τα εισητήρια θα διανεμηθούν στους συνταξιδιώτες έξω απο την δεξιά σκάλα επιβίβασης. 

Σας υπενθυμίζουμε *αυτό* και *αυτό* !!

Για την επιστροφή, αναχώρηση *από Τήνο στις 15:00 για Σύρο 15:40 και άφιξη στον Πειραιά 19:45.*

Η τριώρη παραμονή μας *στην Τήνο απο 12:00 έως 15:00* θα συζητηθεί στό πλοίο.

----------


## giorgos....

captain το βαπόρι μας περιμένει πανέτοιμο για αύριο..

----------


## dimitris

Ελα Καλημερες!!! Ετοιμος καθ'ολα :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Οι ταλιμπαν του Nautilia ,απέπλευσαν νωρίς το πρωί !
IMG_3151.JPG

----------


## polykas

_H ¶φιξη τους στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...
Παιδιά να περνάτε καλά.Περισσότερες εικόνες και φωτορεπορτάζ το βράδυ...

_P4120155 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## blueseacat

... ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω την επόμενη φορά  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastrokostas

> _H ¶φιξη τους στο λιμάνι της Τήνου..._
> _Παιδιά να περνάτε καλά.Περισσότερες εικόνες και φωτορεπορτάζ το βράδυ..._
> 
> P4120155 αντίγραφο.jpg


Φιλε polykas ,κρατα τους ολους εκει να γλιτωσουμε ! :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

Τελευταίες πληροφορίες λένε πως αναμένουν να έρθει το Ιθάκη να τους παραλάβει για να τους επιστρέψει Πειραιά! Και να αρχίσει μία πασαρέλα φωτογραφιών από  BS ΙΘΑΚΗ, ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ, SUPERFERRY και ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟ!

----------


## polykas

_ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ--ΤΗΝΟΣ 12-4-2009

ΑΠΟΒΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ..._

P4120166.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Ε ρε γλέντια στην Τήνο...το βράδυ βροχή θα πέσουν οι φωτογραφίες.... :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> _ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ--ΤΗΝΟΣ 12-4-2009_
> 
> _ΑΠΟΒΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ..._
> 
> P4120166.JPG


Αυτό είναι κατάληψη υψώματος .Το μόνο που λείπει είναι το καρφώμα της σημαίας του Nautilia .Όπως έκαναν οι αμερικάνοι στον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο . :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Αυτό είναι κατάληψη υψώματος .Το μόνο που λείπει είναι το καρφώμα της σημαίας του Nautilia .Όπως έκαναν οι αμερικάνοι στον δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο .


καλα βλεπω τη φωτογραφια κι εχω τρελαθει στο γελιο...........κανονικη καταληψη του υψωματος........ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλήσαντες, γέλασα πολύ κι εγώ, είμαστε μοναδική παρέα δεν το συζητώ!!! Από ρεπορτάζ... θα το δείτε σιγά αλλά το ταξίδι κατά γενική ομολογία "φοβερό"...

----------


## sylver23

βρε ποιοι ειναι αυτοι οι παλαβοι??δεν τους ξερω!!!Οπως ειπε και ο λεο ρεπορταζ σιγα σιγα.
Σε γενικες γραμμες περασαμε απιστευτα!

----------


## dimitris

Περασαμε ωραια θα εχουμε να λεμε για πολυ καιρο παρα πολλα για το ταξιδι μας αυτο... :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
φωτογραφιες... :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Αλλα πανω απ'ολα κι απο εκει πρεπει να ξεκινησουμε Ευχαριστουμε καπεταν Σπυρο!!!
Ευχαριστουμε Blue Star Ithaki και nautilia.gr!!! :Wink:

----------


## cataman

Καλώς ήρθατε ταξιδευτές του 2ου ταξιδιού N@utilia,gr

----------


## sylver23

Μια πρώτη γεύση απο την τόσο φιλοξενη γέφυρα του ιθάκη.
Ευχαριστούμε κάπτα Σπύρο!

P4120758.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Αλλα πανω απ'ολα κι απο εκει πρεπει να ξεκινησουμε Ευχαριστουμε καπεταν Σπυρο!!!
> Ευχαριστουμε Blue Star Ithaki και nautilia.gr!!!


¶ψογη η φιλοξενία του Καπετάν Σπύρου...!!!
¶ψογη η οργάνωση των στελεχών του Ναυτιλία...!!!
Απίστευτη παρέα απο όλα τα παιδιά!!
Περάσαμε υπέροχα και όλες τις επόμενες ημέρες θα βλέπετε φωτογραφίες απο το καταπληκτικό ταξίδι..!!
Να είστε καλά όλοι..!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλους εσάς που συμμετείχατε στο σημερινό ταξίδι μας το 2ο κατά σειρά, στα Τέσσερα χρόνια λειτουργίας τις ιστοσελίδας μας που πραγματικά ήσασταν μια υπέροχη παρέα !!!
Ειδικά θέλω να ευχαριστήσω :
1. Tην *Blue Star Ferries* για την άμεση ανταπόκριση στο αίτημα μας για την έκπτωση στα εισιτήρια και συγκεκριμένα τον *κ. Θεοδωράτο* Εμπορικό Διευθυντή Γραμμών Εσωτερικού.
2. Τον πλοίαρχο *καπετάν Σπύρο Πεφάνη* για την μοναδική φιλοξενία στο Blue Star Ithaki και το *πλήρωμα του πλοίου*.
3. Τους Τηνιακούς φίλους *Νοτια και Λάκη* για την υπέροχη φιλοξενία, *ειδικά για τον φίλο Λάκη* ξέρει εκείνος γιατί .
4. Τον πολύ καλό φίλο *Γιώργο Γιαννακή* επίσης ξέρει εκείνος τους λόγους που τον ευχαριστώ :Wink: 
Επιφυλάσσομαι να οργανώσουμε και άλλα ταξίδια στο μέλλον όπου θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα σε όσους δεν μπόρεσαν να έρθουν στο σημερινό μας ταξίδι.

2otaxidianautiliagr.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> _H ¶φιξη τους στο λιμάνι της Τήνου..._
> _Παιδιά να περνάτε καλά.Περισσότερες εικόνες και φωτορεπορτάζ το βράδυ..._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35436


στη φωτογραφια του Λακη να δουμε και την αντιθετη πλευρα...........απο το Ιθακη προς τη Τηνο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35503

----------


## Vortigern

Χαιρομαι που περασατε καλα και επισης χαρικα που σας ειδα ορεξατους πρωι πρωι!!!!Ελπιζω στο επομενο να ακολουθησω και εγω στο ταξιδι σας και οχι στο ταξιδι μου!!! :Razz:

----------


## prutanis

Με την σειρα μου να πω κι εγω οτι περασαμε καταπληκτικα η παρεα ειχε κεφι και χιουμορ, Ευχαριστουμε το πληρωμα του Blue Star Ithaki και τον καπεταν Σπυρο που η γεφυρα του μας θυμισε  παλιες καλες εποχες, τους φιλους απο την Τηνο Lakis και Νotias, το nautilia.gr και στο επομενο ταξιδι να μην μεινει κανεις πισω αλλα να ειμαστε ολοι μαζι σε καποιο βαπορι!!! παντου υπαρχουν κατασκοποι του nautilia :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

Σαν κάτι χεπεσμενους τουρίστες είναι το παλικάρι !Δεν τον πλακωνατε με καμια μανικα ,να τον κανετε μουσκεμα !Τον συναντω και εγω αρκετες φορες στο λιμανι !

----------


## NikosP

Και μετά την σημερινή απόβαση στην Τήνο επιστρέψαμε πίσω στην Αθήνα!
Το ταξίδι ήταν καταπληκτικό, η παρέα φανταστική και πέρασα πάρα πολύ ωραία! Αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να ευχαριστήσω τους διοργανωτές του ταξιδιού και τα μέλη του Nautilia που συμμετείχαν, καθώς και τον πλοίαρχο του Blue Star Ithaki με το πλήρωμα του για την πολύ καλή φιλοξενία και να τους ευχηθώ καλά ταξίδια.
Αντε πάμε για το τρίτο ταξίδι τώρα!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Παίδες καλησπέρα από τα όμορφα Γιάννενα. Είδα το πλοίο σας σημερα και σας περίμενε κατα τις 5:00....φωτογραφίες όταν μπορέσω γιατί εδώ τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα.... :Wink: Απ' ότι είδα περάσατε καλά, και στο επόμενο θα είμαι και εγώ...! :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

> Σαν κάτι χεπεσμενους τουρίστες είναι το παλικάρι !Δεν τον πλακωνατε με καμια μανικα ,να τον κανετε μουσκεμα !Τον συναντω και εγω αρκετες φορες στο λιμανι !


Exει καμια σχεση το παληκαρι με τον "ΠΑΩ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ"? :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

μου φαινεται λιγο πιο ψηλος...
να ανεβασω μια πιο κοντινη να δουμε??

----------


## Nikos_V

Καλησπερα απο Συρο!!Ενα πολυ ομορφο ταξιδι εγινε σημερα.Ηταν ολα παρα πολυ ομορφα η παρεα καταπληκτικη η Τηνος οπως παντα φιλοξενη οπως και ο ΛΑΚΗΣ τον οποιο ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!! :Wink: και τον ΝΟΤΙΑ επισης!!!!Για την BLUE STAR χωρις σχολια!!!!Η φιλοξενια αψογη ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον cpt ΣΠΥΡΟ ΠΕΦΑΝΗ και στο πληρωμα του!!!!ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ σε ολους μας!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

ΓΙα να παρετε μια ιδεα το τι σας περιμενει...

ανταποκριτης του ναυτιλια αγνωστων στοιχειων στον πειραια οπως ειδαμε και πιο πανω

P4120591.jpg


ανταποκριτης του ναυτιλια στην Συρο λιγο πριν την επιβιβαση του (Nikos v)
(μην ανησυχειτε το περιπολικο δεν ηταν για αυτον)

P4120775.jpg

βινμαν με πυροβολισμους κατα του θεολογου στην Τηνο

P4120859.jpg

voyager και stefanos p απο το μνημειο στηνΤηνο (Πασακρωτήρι) με πυροβολισμους κατα της Ποπης

P4120889.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Θα ήθελα με την σειρα μου να ευχαριστήσω αρχικα τον Νικο (αντμιν ) για το υπέροχο ταξίδι που πήγαμε.Ολα ήταν καταπληκτικά.Η οργάνωση άψογη.
Επισης τους λοιπους moderator που βοηθησαν για να γίνει πραγματικότητα το ταξιδι αυτό.
Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Καπτεν Σπύρο Πεφάνη που μας έκανε να νιώσουμε σαν το σπίτι μας την γέφυρα του πλοίου και για όλη την καλή διάθεση για κουβέντα.Ενας πολύ καλός ανθρωπος που σε κερδίζει αμέσως.
Επίσης ευχαριστώ το πλήρωμα του Ιθάκη καθως και την blue star.

Παμε στα του ναυτιλία τώρα.Πιστεύω οτι περάσαμε εξαιρετικά ολοι μας και δεν νομίζω οτι γινόνταν καλύτερα.
Πολυ γελιο και καλαμπούρι,και ήμασταν αυτο που λένε ''μια πολύ καλή παρέα''
Προσωπικα δεν περίμενα να περάσω τόσο καλά!!!!
Ελπίζω να περάσουμε ετσι και στο επόμενο ταξίδι.

Το μόνο που μπορώ να βρω ως αρνητικο είναι οτι κάποια μέλη που θα ήθελα να ειναι μαζί μας δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφεραν.Πιστεύω στο επομενο ταξίδι η παρέα να γίνει ακόμα πιο μεγάλη!

Αυτά απο εμένα.Φώτο θα ανέβουν σιγά σιγά και όλοι θα πάρετε μία γευση

----------


## giorgos....

και βέβαια να ευχαριστήσουμε το πλήρωμα του Blue Star Ithaki ithaki.jpg
για τη φιλοξενία του.. όπως και τον φίλο Λάκη που μας καλοδέχτηκε στο νησί του.. και επίσης  ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο nautilia.gr..

----------


## vinman

Σε κάθε γωνιά του λιμανιού της Τήνου υπήρχαν ''ανταποκριτές''...!!


12apr2.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

να δωσω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου, τις ευχαριστιες μου ,για το πολυ ομορφο ταξιδι που πραγματοποιησαμε χτες.Ξεκινω απο την BLUE STAR FERRIES και το πλοιαρχο του BLUE STAR ITHAKI captain Σπυρο ,για την αψογη φιλοξενια που μας παρειχαν καθολη τη διαρκεια του ταξιδιου.Επειτα στην διοικιση του Nautilia.Gr για την διοργανωση του ταξιδιου.Ειχα καποιες επιφυλαξεις για το μικρο χρονικο διαστημα που θα παραμεναμε στη Τηνο αλλα ολα εξελιχθηκαν μια χαρα.Τελος να ευχαριστησω ολα τα παιδια που συμμετειχαν σε αυτο το ταξιδι  και βοηθησαν στο να περασουμε ΤΕΛΕΙΑ. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Παμε τωρα να δούμε και το πρώτο σετάκι φωτογραφιών απο εμένα της απίθανης παρεας του ναυτιλία.

*Μαζί με τον Καπτεν Σπύρο Πεφάνη* 
*P4120738.jpg*

*Πίνοντας τα ουζάκια μας*

*P4120877.jpg*


P4120899.jpg

----------


## prutanis

*Λιγο πριν την καταληψη της γεφυρας του blue star ithaki απο το <πληρωμα> του nautilia.gr* :Very Happy: 

*τα χειριστηρια ειναι πια <δικα μας>* :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Αχ ρε παιδιά μπράβο ! Τέλεια περάσατε και σας ζηλεύω ! Να 'μαστε καλά να κάνουμε κι άλλο ταξιδάκι ! Μπράβο !  :Very Happy:

----------


## theofilos-ship

Μπραβο ρε παιδια ..πολυ ομορφα.τι να πουνε και αλλοι που δουλευανε:sad:

----------


## sea world

ANTE, KANONISTE NA ER8ETE KAI BENETIA KAI MHN NOIAZESTE GIA THN FILOKSENIA :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Φωτογραφιες απο παντου... :Very Happy: 
nautilia1.jpg
nautilia2.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Για να βλέπει το φώς της δημοσιότητας φατσούλες a la nautilia.gr  :Razz:  Επόμενο ταξίδι (κατάληψη) στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου??? Μιας και μας απαγορέψαν την είσοδο... Μόνο επιβάτες με κάρτα επιβίβασης και εξουσιοδοτιμένα άτομα!!!

----------


## Νaval22

τελειο το ταξίδι με καλή παρέα και καλές φώτο,χαίρομαι που η οργάνωση πετυχημένων event γίνεται πράξη,πέρα απο τις απλές συναντήσεις
Να ευχαρηστήσω με τη σειρά μου το τον φοβερό captain για τη φιλοξενία του στη γέφυρα,περιττό να πώ πως καποία μελη βγάλαμε όλο το ταξίδι της επιστροφής εκεί.

----------


## vinman

Μερικοί απο τους ''καταληψίες''της γέφυρας..!!

0158.jpg



...και ο ''δεν ξεκολάω απο κει πάνω'' mr Sylver...!!!


0111.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάλι γκρίνιαζε ; Όλα στην φόρα !  :Razz:  Να μας στείλετε θέλετε εμάς που δεν μπορέσαμε να έρθουμε...

----------


## mastrokostas

> ...και ο ''δεν ξεκολάω απο κει πάνω'' mr Sylver...!!!
> 
> 
> 0111.jpg


Η τελευταία φωτογραφεία μου θυμίζει οδηγό ταξί , με το χέρι έχω απο το παράθυρο .Το τσιγαρο λειπει!! :Very Happy: 
Ακόμη ακούστηκε ότι μέλος του Nautilia φωτογράφιζε μέχρι και τα πλακάκια απο της τουαλέτες .:-P

----------


## Leo

Είναι σειρά μου νομίζω τώρα που κατασταλάξανε τα ουζάκια  :Razz: , να πω αυτά που αισθάνομαι ότι πρέπει να πω.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους εσάς τους συμμετέχοντες, που μας τιμήσατε με την παρουσίακαι την συντροφιά σας,σ αυτό το 2ο ταξίδι του nautilia.gr. Είσαστε όλοι εξαιρετικοί και απ ότι κατάλαβα δεν το μετανιώσατε . Φυσικά ούτε κι εγώ, που πέρασα πολύ όμορφα μαζί σας, σε όλο το ταξίδι.

Ευχαριστώ την BlueStarFerries για την ευγενική χειρονομία της έκπτωσης που μας παρείχε, μεσούσης της Πασχαλινής περιόδου. Ευχαριστώ τον καπετάν Σπύρο Πεφάνη, που είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω από κοντά, για την ευγενική του φιλοξενία στο πλοίο και την υπομονή του να μας έχει στην γέφυρα σε όλο το ταξίδι. Φυσικά ευχαριστώ και όλους τους Αξιωματικούς και το πλήρωμα για τους ίδιους λόγους.

Τέλος, ευχαριστώ τους εξαιρετικούς Τηνιακούς φίλους Νοτιά και Λάκη για την ευγενική υποδοχή που μας επιφύλαξαν και την συντροφιά τους όσο είμαστε στην Τήνο. Επειδή μια χειρονομία που έκανε ο Λάκης μας υποχρέωσε, δεσμεύομαι να την ανταποδώσω στα Λουτρά με φίλους καραβολάτρες μεζέ και ρακί.. :Wink: (polyka, rocietc... ανασκουμπωθείτε, το καλοκαίρι έρχεται...)
Τέλος θα ευχαριστήσω τον αγαπητό φίλο (και δευτεροετή μου) καπετάν Κώστα Σκλαβούνο για την τιμή που μας έκανε να πιει μαζί μας ένα ουζάκι.


*Το απαράδεκτο...* Δεν έβγαλα καμιά φωτογραφία σε όλο το ταξίδι :shock:. Ναι ναι είναι αλήθεια!

----------


## Nikos_V

Η χθεσινη αφιξη του ΙΘΑΚΗ στην Συρο!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

DSC03981_resize.JPG

DSC03982_resize.JPG

DSC03985_resize.JPG
ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## heraklion

> Ακόμη ακούστηκε ότι μέλος του Nautilia φωτογράφιζε μέχρι και τα πλακάκια απο της τουαλέτες .:-P


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Ποιός με είδε?

----------


## sylver23

> :mrgreen::mrgreen: Ποιός με είδε?


 :Razz:  :Razz: χαχα σωστος ο νικος !!!!!!

Να συμπληρωσω και εγω οτι χαρηκα που γνωρισα Νοτια και Λακη και οτι ο Λακης με την κινηση που εκανε μας σκλαβωσε πραγματικα και τον ευχαριστω πολυ!

Επισης μαρεσει που ειμαστε ολοι παλαβοι απο οτι φαινεται και στις φωτο παραπανω ...!

**Εχω ανεβασει και τεσσερις φωτο στην γκαλερι και θα προτεινα οποιος θελει να ανεβασει να εχουμε και εκει..

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

Πάντα τέτοια, εύχομαι!
(και καλύτερα)!

----------


## scoufgian

> Η τελευταία φωτογραφεία μου θυμίζει οδηγό ταξί , με το χέρι έχω απο το παράθυρο .Το τσιγαρο λειπει!!


 εμενα γιατι μου θυμιζει τους νεοσυλλεκτους οταν βγαζουν φωτο μεσα στη "καρδια"? :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Κι οι δυό δίκιο έχετε, και η αλήθεια είναι ότι σ αυτό το ταξίδι ανακάλυψε ότι διάλεξε λάθος επάγγελμα. Και όχι μόνο ο Sylver23 και ο .voyager και ο stefanosp... Μιλάμε για 12ωρία στη γέφυρα  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Leo

Μετά το Πάσχα, αφού θα έχετε περάσει καλά, τι θα λέγατε να μαζέψουμε το καλύτερο υλικό που έχει ο κάθε ένας απο τους συνατξιδιώτες του 2ου ταξιδιού μας. Φωτογραφίες και βίντεο. Θα τα ταξινομήσουμε όλα σε ένα dvd και αφού τα φιλοτεχνήσουμε με την βοήθεια του frost θα μοιρατστούμε όλοι από ένα αντίγραφο.  Από ένα αντίγραφο να δώσουμε  στον Καπετάνιο και τους Αξιωματικούς του ΒΣ Ιθάκη και φυσικά στα καλά παιδιά της Τήνου. Το ίδιο είχαμε κάνει και στο πρώτο μας Ταξίδι στην ¶νδρο. Όσοι συνταξιδιώτες συμφωνείτε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου με ΠΜ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sylver23

Οπως λεει και το τραγουδι -παρε ναυτακι συριανο (νικος v), λοστρομο πειραιωτη (dimitris) ,μηχανικο μυτιληνιο (στεφανος π) ,τιμονι καλαματιανο (κενη θεση ), και καπετανιο ΧΙΩΤΗ (εγω που οποτε μια στις τοσες θυμαμαι οτι η κυρια καταγωγη μου ειναι απο κει)


βρε λετε να κανουμε στροφη στην καριερα μας (λεμε τωρα)??

λεο ξεχασες και τον niko v

P4120937.jpg

P4120940.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν είμαι απόλυτα σύμφωνος με τη δημοσίευσης face pics από τα events ( :Surprised: ops :Smile: , νιώθω την ανάγκη να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου όλους όσους συντέλεσαν στο να κρίνεται από μένα η εκδρομή της Κυριακής ως εμπειρία.
Καταρχάς, τον "τιμονιέρη" του φόρουμ για την ιδέα του ταξιδίου και την
άριστα οργανωμένη κι επιτυχημένη πραγμάτωσή της, την ιδανική παρέα από
τα μέλη που συμμετείχαν σε αυτό, το Τήνιο φίλο μας για την έμπρακτη
απόδειξη προς όλους μας του "τι εστί φιλοξενία" και φυσικά τoν πλοίαρχο
και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη του πληρώματος, που κυριολεκτικά με άφησαν
έκπληκτο με την ευγένεια, την προθυμία αλλά και την ανοχή τους
(δεδομένου ότι μας φιλοξένησαν στη γέφυρα καθόλη τη διάρκεια του εν πλω
ταξιδίου), ακόμη και στα ρεμέτζα, δινοντάς μου -προσωπικά- την ευκαιρία
να θυμηθώ παρεμφερείς στιγμές που έχω ζήσει στις γέφυρες του πατέρα
μου.
Όλα αυτά με γέμισαν τόση ενέργεια, ώστε δεν έπληξα, ούτε κουράστηκα
στιγμή, παρά το ότι κατέφθασα στο λιμάνι με 45' υπνου από το
Σαββατιάτικο ξενύχτι!
Εις το επανειδείν, στον επόμενο σταθμό μας...

----------


## sylver23

χρηστο υπαρχει σκοπος..ο οποιος ειναι να μας δει ο γυναικειος πληθυσμος και να αρχισει να εμφανιζεται στις εκδηλωσεις! :Razz:  :Razz: 
βασικα και εγω στην αρχη ημουν λιγο επιφυλακτικος αλλα πλεον ολοι μας εχουμε φωτο μας στο facebook που μπορει να δει ο καθενας και ολοι ξερουμε οτι θεωρειτε ο μεγας ρουφιανος,οποτε δεν θεωρω οτι θα μας βλαψει το ναυτιλια..
(αμα υπαρχει καποια διαφωνια σε αυτο που ειπα και θελετε να το συζητησουμε μπορουμε να ανοιξουμε ενα θεμα για να μην τα γραφουμε εδω)

----------


## theofilos-ship

Παιδια και εγω να ευχαριστησω με την σειρα μου την ξενερα που εφαγα και δεν ηρθα (διοτι δουλευα) το μαγαζι που εργαζομαι κυριακες (αναθεμα το)και κυριως την υπευθυνη μου (που αν της ελεγα οτι θα λειψω θα ημουνα 1 χρονο ΟΑΕΔ.)ευχαριστω απο τα βαθυ της καρδιας μου:sad::sad:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

το ταξίδι καταπληκτικό, η θολή ατμόσφαιρα όμως δυσκόλεψε το έργο των φωτογράφων..P4130288.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

το ίδιο και στη συνάντηση μας με το blue star Paros..
P4130414.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Μετά το Πάσχα, αφού θα έχετε περάσει καλά, τι θα λέγατε να μαζέψουμε το καλύτερο υλικό που έχει ο κάθε ένας απο τους συνατξιδιώτες του 2ου ταξιδιού μας. Φωτογραφίες και βίντεο. Θα τα ταξινομήσουμε όλα σε ένα dvd και αφού τα φιλοτεχνήσουμε με την βοήθεια του frost θα μοιρατστούμε όλοι από ένα αντίγραφο.  Από ένα αντίγραφο να δώσουμε  στον Καπετάνιο και τους Αξιωματικούς του ΒΣ Ιθάκη και φυσικά στα καλά παιδιά της Τήνου. Το ίδιο είχαμε κάνει και στο πρώτο μας Ταξίδι στην ¶νδρο. Όσοι συνταξιδιώτες συμφωνείτε να επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μου με ΠΜ. Ευχαριστώ.


_Kαταπληκτική  ιδέα  Leo.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ_... :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

Ολα τα ωραία τελειώνουν και αναμένεις τα επόμενα.
Ετσι και το ταξίδι στην Τηνο τελείωσε με τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις.
Ας δούμε και 2 φώτο ομαδικές στον Πειραιά έξω απο το Ιθάκη λίγο πριν αποχαιρετηστουμε.

Στον καταπέλτη!

Εξω απο το Ιθάκη!

----------


## scoufgian

ενα βιντεακι που τραβηχτηκε απο τη γεφυρα του BLUE STAR ITHAKI κατα τη διαρκεια του 2ου Ταξιδιου του Nautilia.Gr.

----------

